# DJ recomendations for my Bday!



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2009)

Im planning to have my 40th bday down the Plough( Easton) in September. Looking for a DJ who play lots of cool funky shit,breakbeat,D&B,DUB,HOUSE and a few personally selected cheesy classics.....

NO TECHNO

Anyone have any ideas? I'm in the process of checking out DJ DAD and the POINTLESS SISTERS.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Is this in the wrong forum?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Is this in the wrong forum?



Whoops!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2009)

Its in the right one now. Thanks Crispy


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2009)

BlackArab does a bit of DJing, I believe.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2009)

Wascal

one of the best producers and DJ's in Bristol in my opinion (i do know him, obviously)

http://www.myspace.com/wascal

mixes on here - worth listening to even if you're sortedc

http://wascal.wordpress.com/

Also, Jack Bastard who is a resident for Duvet Vous rinses the house fucking well.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> BlackArab does a bit of DJing, I believe.



And where were you all last night?


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

Kali, Geri is right but I am mainly a rare groove & old school hip hop man although I do also play latin/world/ska on occasion. Not sure if that's of any use looking at your requirements. I do have some of that but nothing new I'm afraid all my D&B/breakbeat/House is quite dated by now. 

I'll have a think and ask around though for you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> Kali, Geri is right but I am mainly a rare groove & old school hip hop man although I do also play latin/world/ska on occasion. Not sure if that's of any use looking at your requirements. I do have some of that but nothing new I'm afraid all my D&B/breakbeat/House is quite dated by now.
> 
> I'll have a think and ask around though for you.



Thank you BA I'm gonna nip down to Cosies to find out about contacting DJ DAD. Rare groove and old school hip hop sound good,dont mind about dated I'm certainly not current or up to date in any way!


----------



## Geri (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> And where were you all last night?



Sorry, I am well known for not leaving the house after dark!


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 13, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Thank you BA I'm gonna nip down to Cosies to find out about contacting DJ DAD. Rare groove and old school hip hop sound good,dont mind about dated I'm certainly not current or up to date in any way!




That's cool, let me know the date you require, I might be away between sept 5th - 13th but otherwise should be ok. 

re: DJ Dad, I can't check as I'm on the work pc but this looks like the one:
www.myspace.com/djdad1


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Sorry, I am well known for not leaving the house after dark!



Where you not out on birthday duties?


----------



## Geri (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> Where you not out on birthday duties?



No, she never got in touch with me! I think she has either a) given up inviting me out or b) gone camping.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> No, she never got in touch with me! I think she has either a) given up inviting me out or b) gone camping.



You missed a good one, if I must say so. Will let you know next time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm up for hearing you DJ also-nearly ,almost free for a few months after the 20th when have my first year midwifery exam and then I can party party party-around the shifts!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 15, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> That's cool, let me know the date you require, I might be away between sept 5th - 13th but otherwise should be ok.
> 
> re: DJ Dad, I can't check as I'm on the work pc but this looks like the one:
> www.myspace.com/djdad1



Yeah this is the one and I already found him on here,but look he has not logged in since 2006!!


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 16, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah this is the one and I already found him on here,but look he has not logged in since 2006!!



Lazy bastard! I can ask around for you if you like, I've got a mate who does House & Breaks as well as similair stuff to me. Will let you know the next time I'm playing.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 16, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> NO TECHNO



I wasn't gonna offer


----------

